# State Sponsorship for 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am quite new to the migration process. Just proceeding to ACS with 5 years 11 months experience in Ruby/Rails/Java under ANZO code 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER. Will be sitting for IELTS on 13th October.

I have founf the threads in this forum very useful and thanks all for sharing info.

Need some help on State sponsorship details to Victoria and NSW for 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER 

1. I am aware that the free sponsorships are avaiable to both states but do i have to show some financial details like funds? If yes how much would it be for Vic and NSW?

2. How long does each state take for processing?

3. Whats the best place for jobs for Software engineers with experience mainly in Ruby/Rails.

4. I notice both states require IELTS 7 in each band for ANZO 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER. Is that right?

5. What documents whould i produce apart from ACS assessment, IELTS?


Thanks

Sameera207


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

> 1. I am aware that the free sponsorships are avaiable to both states but do i have to show some financial details like funds? If yes how much would it be for Vic and NSW?


-> VIC SS is free. NSW charges $300. VIC is completely online. NSW is only paper based. NSW does not required any financial commitment. For VIC you need to show around $30000 (I guess, please verify on the site), which thankfully you just need to enter on the website and do not need to show any proof for unless asked.

NSW charges $300. Below is the excerpt from their website.


> The following non-refundable application fees must be paid by bank cheque or money order payable to Industry & Investment NSW and enclosed with your application:
> 
> Skilled Nominated Visa Subclass 190 and Skilled Nominated Visa Subclass 886
> $330.00 (including GST)
> Applications received from offshore applicants will be exempt from the GST component. The fees for these applications will be $300.00.





> 2. How long does each state take for processing?


- NSW processes in under 4 weeks, as per their website. But there are cases which were finalized within a week.
VIC takes 12 weeks as per website and as per actual.



> 3. Whats the best place for jobs for Software engineers with experience mainly in Ruby/Rails.


- Not sure about this. But for ICT Melbourne and Sydney have equal opportunities.



> 4. I notice both states require IELTS 7 in each band for ANZO 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER. Is that right?


- Correct.



> 5. What documents whould i produce apart from ACS assessment, IELTS?


- Each states website has the list of documents required. Please refer them.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks. I was under the impression that NSW doesnt charge a fee.

Thanks for the useful info.

Have you heard of any cases where they asked to show 30,000 AUD?


----------



## sareddy37 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Basic Requirements*

Hi,

The below are the basic requirements for "nominated by a state or territory."

There are basic requirements you must meet to apply for this visa. 

be invited to apply
be younger than 50 years of age when you are invited to apply
nominate an occupation that matches your skills and qualifications and is on the relevant skilled occupation list
have your skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority as suitable for your nominated occupation
have at least competent English
score at least 60 on the points test
meet the health and character requirements.

Regards,
Mohan.



sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am quite new to the migration process. Just proceeding to ACS with 5 years 11 months experience in Ruby/Rails/Java under ANZO code 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER. Will be sitting for IELTS on 13th October.
> 
> ...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks. I was under the impression that NSW doesnt charge a fee.
> 
> Thanks for the useful info.
> 
> Have you heard of any cases where they asked to show 30,000 AUD?


Not that i have heard of. What i did is that i did a self valuation of all the assets, savings, gold etc for me, wife and my father and entered the total amount in the field. I also created an excel with the the valuation for each asset so that if VIC had asked the same i would have provided the same excel.
But they generally do not ask.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Not that i have heard of. What i did is that i did a self valuation of all the assets, savings, gold etc for me, wife and my father and entered the total amount in the field. I also created an excel with the the valuation for each asset so that if VIC had asked the same i would have provided the same excel.
> But they generally do not ask.



Thanks. Then that means we dont have to show only liquid cash equivalent of 30k $. Asset valuations were done on your gut feeling or you took an assesors opinion on the same?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks. Then that means we dont have to show only liquid cash equivalent of 30k $. Asset valuations were done on your gut feeling or you took an assesors opinion on the same?


My gut feeling. Just add up your savings, funds, gold, house valuation and arrive at an amount.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

prgopala said:


> My gut feeling. Just add up your savings, funds, gold, house valuation and arrive at an amount.


Great....
will do. Thanks


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Just applied for ACS assessment*

Today my agent lodged the ACS assessment online. My IELTS results will be released on 26th October.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*ACS assessment Stage 4*

The online status says my application is in stage 4 in ACS skill assessment (Assigned to Assesor). Does this stage take a lot of time?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*IELTS results*

Hi Guys,

I just got my IELTS results and i have managed to score overall 7.5 with W7,L7,R8, S7.5 in my first attempt itself.

As an IT guy writing was a challenge to me and I could manage with the points shared by Sraza who is a senior expat in this forum on Ryans writing modules available on YouTube.

Thanks Sraza and everyone for all your help. Now the next milestone of getting +ve ACS skill assessment with 5 years experience. I have applied on the 23rd Oct. Awaiting the results.

Sameera207


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*ACS outcome and EOI lodging*

Just updating the thread for future reference of everyone who will be benifiting from the threads in this forum;

1. ACS outcome

Lodged on 23/10/2012 under "Software Engineer" 261313, 5 years 11 months experience. Received +ve results on the 23/11/2012.

2. EOI lodging

EOI lodged on 26/11/2012 for 189 sub class with 65 points.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Application lodged n PCC applied today.


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

*need help*

I have applied for NSW SS on Oct 11 2012.I haven't received my ack also.Any one who applied after Oct 11 got their ack and approval.My visa consultant told me that no one got ack for whom they have applied. 
Some thing wrong in the application that NSW didnt give ack?.
How can do i know if my application has reached NSW or not. how to get my ack?

I am new to this forum,kindly help me.


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

amarnathp said:


> I have applied for NSW SS on Oct 11 2012.I haven't received my ack also.Any one who applied after Oct 11 got their ack and approval.My visa consultant told me that no one got ack for whom they have applied.
> Some thing wrong in the application that NSW didnt give ack?.
> How can do i know if my application has reached NSW or not. how to get my ack?
> 
> I am new to this forum,kindly help me.


Hello Amarnathp,
can you please update on your case? I am applying as well in next few days.

Thanks,


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

SAPBINovice said:


> Hello Amarnathp,
> can you please update on your case? I am applying as well in next few days.
> 
> Thanks,



Hello Mate,
I got my ack in Jan, got my state sponsorship in March and PR in APR. So I have my PR ready.


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

amarnathp said:


> Hello Mate,
> I got my ack in Jan, got my state sponsorship in March and PR in APR. So I have my PR ready.


Thanks Amarnathp.
Congrats and appreciate your prompt reply.
I would like to know the steps for applying application to NSW. There have been few forums which has partial info but any link or write up by you for exact process will really help me and others.
I think application to NSW has to be sent by post with some DD e.t.c...

Cheers,


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

SAPBINovice said:


> Thanks Amarnathp.
> Congrats and appreciate your prompt reply.
> I would like to know the steps for applying application to NSW. There have been few forums which has partial info but any link or write up by you for exact process will really help me and others.
> I think application to NSW has to be sent by post with some DD e.t.c...
> ...


I may not be the right person to help you in this context as My consultant did on behalf of me. I would suggest to post you the same Question in another thread where people discuss about NSW SS progress.


----------

